# Amount of sleep vs. play time & other questions...[?]



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

First of all, I do already have my hedgie so these questions aren't only for my own knowledge but also for those who are thinking about getting a hedgehog or have just gotten one.
I think this information could come in handy for those who are looking into adopting &/or new hedgie parents.

1: Before buying my hedgehog, of course I did plenty of research and read in a few places that you should place your new hedgehog in it's new home and not bother him/her for 24 hours so that he/she can become familiar with the new home before you rush him/her into play time.
This does make sense because you have to remember the little one is more nervous and clueless as to what is going on, so it has to get a grasp of everything [new surroundings] before it is ready to become familiar with a new mommy/daddy. 
Would you agree with this or do you think it's more okay to take the new hedgehog out within 24 hours and spend time with him/her?

2: I've read [on multiple sites] that you should only take the new hedgie out for 15-30 minutes during the first week or so because you may overwhelm it if you take it out for any longer than that in the beginning. 
Would you suggest taking it out for longer cuddle/play time so that it can begin to get used to its new mommy/daddy? Or is the above info. generally right?

3: How much sleep is proper for a 6-10 week old hedgehog? Also, how much sleep is proper for any older than that, or should it be about the same?

4: How much play/cuddle time should a 6-10 week old hedgehog get per day? And then how much should he/she get as he grows older, or is it the same?

5: How much play/cuddle time should you take your hedgie out for VS. sleep time where you should leave him/her alone to do their own thing? 
Many new owners have to remember not to hover over their new pet because it needs its space sometimes too... just like you wouldn't want someone always clinging to you.

Post as much info. as possible! :]
It's important to share your knowledge with everyone [especially those who are new at this such as myself] because it can make a huge impact on a small hedgehog's life for the better.

**If you don't know the answer to more than one, just put the number of the question you're answering and a colon*
EX: "1: 'blahblahblah' 4: 'blahblahblah'"*

<3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

1. I agree with this that upon coming home they should be given time to get adjusted to their new homes. I wait a couple days for mine so he could get used to everything. 
2. I kept the handling short but consistant at first. One thing I would definately recommend to someone who doesn't have experience handling a hedgehog is to make sure after picking them up to sit down with them so that there isn't a chance the hedgehog is dropped while getting used to handling. 
3. Babys sleep alot, when I first got mine he was only awake an hour or two a day. Mine is almost 8 months old now and he sleeps roughly 16 plus hours a day. 
4. For handling I give mine a quick once over in the morning to make sure he is ok and no injurys. I try to do this as quickly as possible so he can go back to sleep. I put him back in his igloo and he goes back to sleep while I spot clean. I personally don't ever wake him during the day (only exception is for cage cleaning) and play and hang out when he gets up around 10 or 11pm, I handle him about an hour a night. 
5. I let my hedgehog have his own schedule for the most part. I let him sleep when he wants to sleep and handle him when he wakes up on his own. If for some reason he is not in the mood to be handled and played with for the hour I put him back (he's easy to read when he wants to go back)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Yes let them adjust. Especially if everything is new (like they didn't come with the cage they were using like some re-homes do). If everything is completely new to the hedgehog then that would be extremely overwhelming. Imagine if you were suddenly transported to a foreign country and everyone was talking to you in another language and following you around etc. It would be crazy overwhelming for you. Hedgehogs probably feel the same way in a new home. When I got Quigley he came with all of his stuff (literally picked up the cage he was in and carried it out as it was) so I also made the changes slowly, changed the bedding first because it was gross. Then after a day or two added a wheel. Then after a few weeks started the switch to new food. I figured he'd been in bad conditions for so long that it would be better to make things better gradually instead of shocking him with the changes all at once. 

2. When I first started taking Quigley out he was just a ball of spikes and it would take an hour for him to just settle down enough to show his nose. So I just held him in the dark in my lap, sat as still as possible until he calmed down a little bit then put him back in his cage. I think handling time might depend on the hedgehog and their comfort level at first. I didn't feel like it was useful to take him out for half an hour of hissing and popping so I wanted to wait until he settled down enough to at least sniff a bit before putting him back. 

3. Never had a baby. Quigley is three years old he gets up late (11ish but sometimes earlier) and goes to bed around 6 or 7 am. 

4. Again don't know about the baby stuff. I'll have Quigley on my lap for a few hours. Especially if he's curled up to sleep. No point in getting him out and letting him sleep if I'm going to wake him up again to put him back in his cage. When he gets restless or wants food/water he gets huffy and squirmy so I put him in his cage or playpen. My rule is not to take him out before 5pm however after a bad day if I'm home early and want a snuggle I have gotten him out earlier. It's important just to let them sleep on you during the day though. Sleep deprivation is really bad. 

5. Your hedgehog will tell you. If you have him/her out for too long (like I said above) they will give signals. Sometimes that means nipping, huffing or trying to run away. If a new owner sits staring at the cage 24/7 then your hedgehog probably will stay in its hiding place and never come out to wheel or eat. Remember that even friendly hedgehogs often won't do their normal stuff in front of people.


----------

